# 67 Blower/defroster



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

My 67 blower seems to blow more out of the floor vents than the Dash vents on defrost.
An help in how to get more air flow to the windshield will be appreciated.
Bill


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It could be a few different problems. First is, does the lever to direct the air to the defrosters actually move with the cable ? Second, there was a rubber seal glued to the diverter panel inside the heater box and they come loose and fall off. It could be blocking the air from going up the defroster duct.
The heater controls get very dry and sticky over the years and the cable may be stuck or the lever broken off on the backside.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I finally got under the dash to check into the defroster. The cable was missing an anchor screw where it is held to the heater box. The cable was just moving back and forth , but not moving the defrost over. I still think it is a little weak, so i will check the other things you suggest. I had to go for a ride while the weather is nice today. The priorities have to be considered, you know.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well that was an easy fix and by all means if the car is drivable go........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 just had the same problem. Cable to the defrost door has a broken turnbuckle (plastic). Cable just tweaks and the housing moves, not the cable. New cable time....let the fun begin. I'm just gonna pull the whole dash and put in a new speaker, neew guage lenses, and fave the clock fixed while I'm at it.....


----------

